# What does your dog do when people come to your house?



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

My dogs Dallie Border Collie happily greets visitors and sometimes is a bit more affectionate then I would like. She is three years old and understands not to jump up. Karlie is a total "*******" sorry about the swearing but that is the description right now. She is all over the place and loves too much. I know that I am doing everything I can with her and it will fade. When you live in a rural area they don't see the amount of people like you do in suburbs.........I had a former golden that did the same thing in the suburbs and she turned out to be the most loveable and gorgeous sweetie that anyone would own. I don't profess to do all the alfa stuff because it isn't in my nature to do so, but I do think I raise lovely dogs. Sometimes I feel somewhat intimidated with all the trainers on this site, but my dogs are for us to enjoy and not always the best behaved, but neither am I!!!

Ronna
Amanda we miss you
Dallie
Karlie


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

Unfortunately she gets a bit too crazy excited when people first arrive. She tries to jump all over them But we're working on that. Normally I tell her "OFF" and she stays down.

Within 5 minutes though she's calm and just lays at our feet.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly is just starting to get better at having company over. 6 months ago a person could not sit on the couch without Oak being all over them licking their faces. I ended up putting him on leash for a while there and he seems to have learned somewhat how to behave.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy's pretty good after the initial excitement and wiggle butt routine. But she likes to sit herself right between someone's legs. If they don't pet her, she'll turn around and nudge their arm with her nose. She's relentless.

That's probably not a good thing, huh? I should teach her better. Now that we're house potatoes, I should really start focusing on teaching better behaviors.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Buffy is a crazy fool when anyone comes over because she loves anyone and everyone. Eventually she does calm down - after several minutes. Abby is more standoffish and comes to greet but is much better behaved. Just a difference in their basic personalities.


----------



## Dilly70 (Oct 9, 2006)

Our puppy is pretty mellow (everyone who meets him is amazed at how calm he is). When people come over, he just runs to the door to see them and just rolls over to get petted. As an aside, do puppies ever start out mellow and then get crazy active?


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

Wrigley barks- then sniffs, then wiggles and is kind of all over licking, Addy is very sweet and ladylike and leans against whoever it is.


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Jazz is a total pest, but he has learned to run into the study when anyone comes to the door, so at least they can walk in the house without being totally attacked. But once they're in, they'd better greet him properly. No half-hearted pat on the head for him!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Shamus usually greets people with a lot of excitement. We've worked on the jumping thing (which he never did until at least a year of age) and he's much better about it now. But, he still wants their attention for sure.

Having said that, he calms down quickly now that he's older and then he'll go lay down in his favorite spot or whatever.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Daisy's pretty good after the initial excitement and wiggle butt routine. But she likes to sit herself right between someone's legs. If they don't pet her, she'll turn around and nudge their arm with her nose. She's relentless.
> 
> That's probably not a good thing, huh? I should teach her better. Now that we're house potatoes, I should really start focusing on teaching better behaviors.


The way Daisy sees it, your guests need to learn better manners. Why would anyone dream of coming in to a home with a golden and expect not to dole out some affection? Of course that's coming from one golden nut to another


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

All the Goldens are full of the wiggly-gigglies for about a minute when company comes - no jumping but very wiggly!
They are the worst with my Dad! He is the one that pays the least attention to them - go figure! He loves dogs, but has allergies so doesnt pat them...
I have some guests where I have to put the dogs in a down stay as they have balance issues...so wiggly Goldens are a no-no...


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Ozzy is pretty polite when they first come to the door & get inside. You can tell he's very anxious to get in closer but at the door, he's really very controlled.

Once inside, he's a bit of a pest for the first 15-20 minutes after their arrival & wants ALL of the attention he can get & does everything in his power to be a cling-on. After that, he's pretty good about being well mannered & sticks nearby but doesn't continue being a pest.

We've got a little more work to do in this area but I'm pretty well pleased with my 15 month old's manners in this regard.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

> Why would anyone dream of coming in to a home with a golden and expect not to dole out some affection?


If I came into a home with a golden retriever, it would be at least 15-20 minutes before anyone could say hello to ME !! :bowl:


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

My older 3 all run to the door to greet visitors. Once inside the door and all settle right down in a minute or two and we usually don't hear to much from them. Now...the pups...have also starated running to the door when they are out of their pen....lol...luckily most people these days are coming over to visit them so dont mind when 13 pups come greetting them at the door.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Rosco has gotten alot better. Before if he knew someone was outside and i opened the door without guarding it he'd run out and jump on the person BEFORE they even made it in the house. But he doesnt do that anymore. Thankfully. Now he just gets really excited but calms down a few minutes later....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow carries a ball and does the wiggle butt around the person. He will then let people sit down, but will carry the ball and walk around the table in hopes that someone will play with him. 

Tucker, still will do the jump and grab the arm thing with people he has NEVER met before. He no longer does it to those he is used to coming over, like my son's friends. If people come in, put their hand down to their side and say "sit" he's fine. He sits immediately. I find most people will NOT let me give them instructions before they enter my home.

They both think the company is for them. Once the visitors have been here for awhile, they go lay down. Of course, I should be telling them to do this in the first place...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Jester goes berzerk when people come in the front door. He assumes that anyone coming obviously came just to see him! He runs to get his fleece blanket (his woobie) or a toy to greet the unsuspecting visitor with. He wiggles, whines, circles and pops up and down. It's completely embarrassing :doh:! If the visitor comes in and sits down he won't leave them alone. He is relentless. If I know someone is coming I will put a leash on him before they arrive but if it is a surprise visit we're doomed.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Wilson gets so excited when people come over, I've started crating him for a while, then letting him out (but leashed) when things calm down. Otherwise, he jumps, pees, then grabs the nearest toy and does a growly, wiggle-butt dance, trying to get the person to play with him.

The crazy thing is, he is perfectly well behaved when we meet people away from the house. I think it's just the excitement of people actually coming to _his_ house, to play with _him_ that sends him over the edge.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Jester goes berzerk when people come in the front door. He assumes that anyone coming obviously came just to see him! He runs to get his fleece blanket (his woobie) or a toy to greet the unsuspecting visitor with. He wiggles, whines, circles and pops up and down. It's completely embarrassing :doh:! If the visitor comes in and sits down he won't leave them alone. He is relentless. If I know someone is coming I will put a leash on him before they arrive but if it is a surprise visit we're doomed.


 
Clearly Sampson and Jester are twins separated at birth!

Murphy is pretty good, lots of wiggle butt but no jumping. Sampson forgets all of his manners, training, etc. We get visitors so rarely that he comes unglued. He loves everyone! I do put a leash on him, step on it to prevent jumping and repeat "off" over and over.

Of course he is deaf!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We don't get visitor hardly at all... so Geddy's hello is rather vocal! She barks and barks and barks. We had our fireplace installed recently and my hubby decided it was best to just take her on leash and let her meet the ppl who were going to install it. Let her get it out of her system... and after that she was perfectly fine.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Jo Ellen said:


> If I came into a home with a golden retriever, it would be at least 15-20 minutes before anyone could say hello to ME !! :bowl:



Jo Ellen... wanna come visit?? Geddy would just LOVE that!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Shadow carries a ball and does the wiggle butt around the person. He will then let people sit down, but will carry the ball and walk around the table in hopes that someone will play with him.


hahaha Kimm this made me laugh... b/c that's what Geddy does every morning with us!! She goes and gets a toy and then has to rrrrrr rrrrr rrrr while doing figure 8's with our legs hehehe.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I'm to blame for the walking around the table.  When it was really cold out or very humid, I would always start walking around the table with my two. I did it for the exercise. I have a pretty large kitchen. Tucker needed to be moving a lot because he was so overweight when he first come to live with us. They both still will get my attention and I say, "Want to walk?" They pick up something and we all start walking! 

Sometimes, we don't realize what we are teaching them to do when we are doing it. :uhoh:


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

Bonnie and JJ wag their tails and wait for them to bend down to lick their faces' but then lose interest and lay down quietly.


----------

